# Piano Concert Final dedicated to forum member



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Here is the final piece of my piano concert dedicated to forum member Casebearer for reminding me of the birthday of Jesus :lol: and for giving me a hint for naming this tune :tiphat:, Exploring 21st Century:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fexploring-21st-century

My intention with this tune is to provide high contrasts but at the same time keeping the continuity. I feel there is a lot of development that has to be done to improve in this respect. Therefore I appreciate comments of any kind.

Yours,
Kjell


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I liked it! Very soft and cool.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

This is very quiet, is there a way to up the volume a bit, it does make it hard to hear all the parts well enough to distinguish them, and in particular the piano is lost sometimes, at least on my system.

It is a lovely piece though, I do like it. The changing tempos are used to very good effect. It seems to end quite suddenly though, at least from what I could hear. If you manage to sort out the sound levels, I'd like to hear it again and seeing the score is always really useful.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Kjell,
> 
> This is very quiet, is there a way to up the volume a bit, it does make it hard to hear all the parts well enough to distinguish them, and in particular the piano is lost sometimes, at least on my system.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Mark, for listening until the end and for your valued comments. I really appreciate that.
There is in Soundcloud a volume controller, did you notice that?
My tunes are delibrately posted with a lower volume than usual since often I want them to start pp. But you are the second one to comment on this so I will post with stronger sound volume hereafter.
I have gone through the tune with your comments in mind and made some changes concerning relative sound levels. However, the piano is here integrated with the orchestra and is sometimes fused into the overall sound picture. Removing it will then make a difference although it is not heard as a single instrument. Does it make sense?
When I achieve more minutes on Soundcloud I will post the improved version.

Best regards,
Kjell


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjell,

I did try the volume control but it was already on full lol. I didn't mean to suggest you remove the piano in parts, only that it seemed lost in the orchestration and so to my ears (before knowing the reasons) it needed boosting to make it more prominent. However, now that you explained the plan for those sections, it makes more sense.

I'll look forward to hearing the next instalment.

Mark


----------

